# Making My own " tag" in illustrator?



## IRunShirts88 (Jun 23, 2008)

Is it possible to create a layout in illustrator for a 'tagless tee' tag, u know how they are like heat presses or screen printed on the neck line, I want to make my own up, how can i do this? thank u! 8)

Also what does the LAW require that I put on the tag.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

IRunShirts88 said:


> Is it possible to create a layout in illustrator for a 'tagless tee' tag, u know how they are like heat presses or screen printed on the neck line, I want to make my own up


Yes.


> how can i do this?


Not sure what you mean by this.  How are you going to have these produced? Plastisol? If so, then read this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t44848.html



> Also what does the LAW require that I put on the tag.


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

